# Harborside Atlantis Question [Occupancy change & rollaways gone]



## iluvwdw (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi all!  Question...are we still allowed to have 5 people check into a 1 Bedroom PREMIUM Villa at Harborside?  Owner Services told me that as of January 2018 that they are not allowing rollaways at the resort any longer!  I called the front desk of Harborside directly and was given conflicting information...the guy who answered the phone said rollaways are still allowed in Premiums and 2 Bedroom Lockoffs ONLY.  This has ALWAYS been the case...so I'm confused as to which information is correct!

When I try to book 5 people in a 1 Bedroom Premium on the Atlantis website, I am no longer able to do it.  I know that Atlantis inventory is different from Owner inventory, which is why I didn't think anything of it until Owner Services told me that they are discontinuing rollaways in ALL Harborside villas.  I asked if 5 people would still be allowed in the Premium, and she said 5 people have NEVER been allowed in a Premium and that maximum occupancy has always been 4. We ALL know that isn't true! 

Oh, THIS IS WHAT APPEARS ON THE VISTANA WEBSITE WHEN I CLICK ON THE "IMPORTANT RESORT RESERVATION" LINK IN THE CONFIRMATION.

*If you are traveling with children, we are happy to provide you with cribs and highchairs upon request. These items are limited in supply and therefore not guaranteed. Charges may apply. Rollaway beds are limited to one per villa and are available only in the One-Bedroom Premium and Two-Bedroom Lockoff villas. Rollaways may not be requested for the One-Bedroom, Two-Bedroom or Three-Bedroom Lockoff villas*.

*Effective January 1, 2018, rollaway beds will no longer be offered at Harborside Resort at Atlantis. This service is being discontinued due to space limitations and to ensure the comfort and safety of our Guests. Each villa is equipped with a sleeper sofa that may be utilized for Guests. *
*
To make arrangements, please call Owner Services up to 24 hours in advance of your arrival. External exchange guests should contact the resort directly. The resort will make every effort to fulfill your requests, but requests are subject to availability and therefore not guaranteed.
*
ANYWAY...if anyone can shed any light on this, it would be much appreciated.

THANK YOU!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2017)

Rule changes that Vistana has put in writing trumps anything you hear verbally.  Front desk personnel may not have been informed of the rule change yet, and Owner Services has always given out a lot of misinformation.


----------



## iluvwdw (Nov 4, 2017)

I understand that, I always take what I hear from Owner Services wth a grain of salt.  Have you heard of any rule changes Denise?  Has anyone?  I was not informed of this when I made my reservations, which is why I am asking.  

There has been nothing "official" from Vistana at all, no emails, no letter notifications, nothing.  I only saw this notation in the link on my email confirmation.  Will they still allow 5 people in a 1 Bedroom Premium, even without the rollaway or are we going to have to book 2 Bedrooms from now on?  

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Helios (Nov 4, 2017)

I own at HRA and was not informed of any rule changes.


----------



## komosatp (Nov 5, 2017)

I always thought the premiums had a 5 person capacity. Just found this in the ownership documents:


----------



## PamMo (Nov 5, 2017)

Sleeping capacity has been noted as the number of people who can sleep in the *existing beds* in the unit. HRA has always allowed 5 guests in the larger premium 1BR villa (with or without a rollaway or crib), and 9 guests in the 2BR lockoff. That is also the number of Atlantis Aquaventure wristbands available per unit. There are a LOT of families with three kids that use that large 1BR, and it works great for them. This is horrible news, if true. 

Sheeeeeesshhhhh....the Westin Ka'anapali resorts have always allowed 5 guests in the 1BR, or 9 guests in a 2BR lockoff. Has anyone seen a change to that, too?


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 5, 2017)

When we bought back in 2000 we were told 10 in the lockoff--then 9 now 8--there is plenty of room for a rollaway in the premium bedroom which does not cause any type of hazard. ridiculous!


----------



## PamMo (Nov 5, 2017)

It seems pretty ridiculous that they're giving "space limitations, safety, and comfort of our guests" as the reason to limit guests to four in the premium 1BR. The unit is ENORMOUS in comparison to the smaller 1BR side.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 7, 2017)

PamMo said:


> It seems pretty ridiculous that they're giving "space limitations, safety, and comfort of our guests" as the reason to limit guests to four in the premium 1BR. The unit is ENORMOUS in comparison to the smaller 1BR side.


I wonder if Atlantis is cutting back on the number of passes that they are allowing for each unit.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2017)

They are:

Dear DENISE

I welcome the opportunity to assist you with your inquiry regarding Harborside Resort at Atlantis. 

Due to fire code restrictions, the *One Bedroom Premium Villa at this location sleeps a maximum of four guests*, including infants and children. The number of wrist bands provided for amenity access at the Atlantis Hotel will be based on the amount of guests noted on your reservation. Should you confirm a One Bedroom Premium Villa and specify that the maximum occupancy of four guests will be occupying the villa, *you will receive four admissions. *​


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 7, 2017)

The size difference between a 1 bedroom premium (now sleeps 4) and a dedicated 2 bedroom (sleeps 6) is 26 square feet.  I find it hard to believe that the fire code changed starting January 1, unless the resort actively pursued getting it changed.  If the fire code change is strictly due to the lack of bedding for a 5th person and the HOA does not want the hassle of rollaways, the HOA should look into a single murphy bed or a convertible chair bed.

This significantly effects owners especially those that purchased a premium because they had 5 family members or a lock off due to the need for an occupancy of 9.


----------



## Helios (Nov 7, 2017)

Well, I guess this is looking pretty definitive.  Too bad.  I own 3 2 BRLO.  Realistically, our group is older now and kids will not want to sleep in a 9 people arrangement.

They each their own bedroom in our 3 BR Pool Villa and they love it.  Too bad WSJ got hit hard by the hurricanes.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I had heard that rollaways were being discontinued at several resorts in 2018 including Sheraton Broadway Plantation but was under the impression it was because the HOA's didn't want to have to deal with storage and upkeep of the roll aways.  I also assumed it was at resorts that didn't get regular requests for the additional bedding.  At Harborside it is a big deal IMO and I am very disappointed.  If nothing else having an occupancy listed for 5 on Redweek was an easy way to know which units are deluxe and which are premium without having to click on the ads, if the owner even bothered to list premium vs deluxe, in which case you would have to email to find out.


----------



## Helios (Nov 8, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I had heard that rollaways were being discontinued at several resorts in 2018 including Sheraton Broadway Plantation but was under the impression it was because the HOA's didn't want to have to deal with storage and upkeep of the roll aways.



If this is the case, should this be reflected in the MFs then?  One less thing to deal with.



tschwa2 said:


> If nothing else having an occupancy listed for 5 on Redweek was an easy way to know which units are deluxe and which are premium without having to click on the ads, if the owner even bothered to list premium vs deluxe, in which case you would have to email to find out.



I agree, all 2BR units will show as 8 people now.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 8, 2017)

The deluxe 2 bedrooms only sleep 6 so you can still sort them out.


----------



## Helios (Nov 8, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> The deluxe 2 bedrooms only sleep 6 so you can still sort them out.


Really, did not know that.  Don't they have 3 beds and a pullout couch?


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 8, 2017)

Helios said:


> Really, did not know that.  Don't they have 3 beds and a pullout couch?


No.  They have a King, a queen and a sofa bed.  We own a couple of 3 bedroom units.  They consist of a deluxe 2 bedroom and an adjoining deluxe 1 bedroom.  It’s about the same square footage of a premier 2 bedroom.  They put the second bedroom where the dining room is in the premier one bedroom units.


----------



## Helios (Nov 8, 2017)

wow, sounds like a tight fit.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 8, 2017)

Not bad at all.  We’d rather have an extra bedroom than a large dining area.


----------



## Helios (Nov 9, 2017)

I like having both, that's why I love the WSJ Pool villas so much.


----------



## jw0 (Nov 12, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> They are:
> 
> Dear DENISE
> 
> ...



Wow.  This is huge news.  This will have a huge effect on these owners, I'd expect (I'm lucky I'm not one of them).

The way this email is phrased make me think that MAYBE they won't enforce this rule retroactvely (i.e. If you already have a reservation with 5 names listed, they may still give you 5 bands) but on a going-foreward basis, you will no longer be able to list five names in the Premium villa.  I guess we'll see.

-John.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 12, 2017)

jw0 said:


> Wow.  This is huge news.  This will have a huge effect on these owners, I'd expect (I'm lucky I'm not one of them).
> 
> The way this email is phrased make me think that MAYBE they won't enforce this rule retroactvely (i.e. If you already have a reservation with 5 names listed, they may still give you 5 bands) but on a going-foreward basis, you will no longer be able to list five names in the Premium villa.  I guess we'll see.
> 
> -John.



I’ve never listed names in my units beyond the owner.  They may have asked how many people were staying there but I can’t remember.  As I said, however, the 3 bedroom occupancy hasn’t changed.  It still is at 10 since we never could have a rollaway.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2017)

> They may have asked how many people were staying there but I can’t remember.


There is a link to HRA's pre-registration form - the "Diamond Lane form," on the confirmations, where they ask you to list the names of all of your guests and other info. This goes to the front desk - not owner services.  It would be interesting to see if you get a response back if you list 5 guests and request a roll-away for a 1 bdm. premium.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 17, 2017)

I read earlier on TUG about the Harborside HOA (corporate Vistana) decision to stop offering rollaway beds in the larger 1BR's at Harborside, but haven't been home long enough to really think much more about it. We just got this email from Judith Thompson today (below), and it got me thinking. We have _never_ had an issue with the condition of the _walls_ of the unit. Seriously??? Rollaways cause a maintenance issue with _*the walls*_? That's _*nothing*_ compared to the common complaint about the condition of the bathrooms, which aren't anywhere near a rollaway bed in the unit. This unilateral decision to decrease the occupancy limit greatly devalues our units. We pay $3,000/yr in MF's. We can no longer bring our three grandchildren and use the larger 1BR side of our 2BR lockoff, and rent the smaller 1BR to defray costs. Now, we will have to use the entire 2BR. We are not happy with Vistana or our Harborside HOA for making this change, and worry that the same change will be made to our Westin Ka'anapali villas. I hope that other owners/Vistana members have expressed their displeasure with this decision.


_In an effort to maintain the quality of our villas, Harborside Resort at Atlantis will no longer offer rollaway beds, as of January 1, 2018. The resort's homeowners association boards have opted to discontinue this service to avoid incurring related maintenance costs in keeping our villa walls and interiors in top condition for all of our Owners and Guests.

As you consider your sleeping accommodations, please note that this does not affect the maximum occupancy of the villas, including up to two adults on any sleeper sofa. Additionally, we will continue to provide cribs upon request when available.

Please refer to your reservation confirmation for the maximum occupancy of the villa you’ve selected for your upcoming stay. We look forward to welcoming you upon arrival for a fun, relaxing vacation on Paradise Island in The Bahamas.

Sincerely,
Judith Thompson
JUDITH THOMPSON
General Manager, Harborside Resort at Atlantis

_​


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 17, 2017)

We never used the roll away beds. We always packed air mattresses for the kids. They preferred the air mattresses.


----------



## komosatp (Nov 20, 2017)

If anybody who has been impacted by the occupancy changes cares to go a legal route, I’ve done a little legwork for you. Interval mentions a pending legal matter in its annual report, where the owners of Fifth and Fifty-Fifth Residence Club are suing it (plus Marriott/Starwood/Vistana). The lawyers representing the owners in that case are Langone Batson & Lavery.  A firm that is already familiar with timeshares and Vistana/ILG is probably a good place to start.

If this piques the lawyers' interest, you can point them to this dispute at HRA. This might be a little meatier for a class action lawyer, as the violation of the access deed has been going on for years.


----------



## komosatp (Nov 20, 2017)

Let me just add, that I hate that I now own a timeshare with a sleazy timeshare company. The BS that Interval has pulled since taking over is exactly what gave timeshares a bad name back-in-the-day. Unilateral decisions that harm owners and benefit the management company are exactly what those nasty developers did back in the 70s/80s.

I feel sorry for the on-site management at HRA having to deal with this. They do what our Vistana-appointed board members tell them to. And then they make the nice Bahamian folks send us a contrived reason. And the denial of that fact that, since inception, 5 were allowed in the premiums (and got Atlantis wristbands) is just-so timeshare-salesmen of them. Disgusting.


----------



## Helios (Nov 20, 2017)

BTW - Same email came from SVR...


----------



## Helios (Nov 20, 2017)

Dear Mr Helios,

In an effort to maintain the quality of our villas, *Sheraton Vistana Resort* will no longer offer rollaway beds, as of January 1, 2018. The resort's homeowners association boards have opted to discontinue this service to avoid incurring additional related maintenance costs in keeping our villa walls and interiors in top condition for all of our Owners and Guests.

As you consider your sleeping accommodations, please note that this does not affect the maximum occupancy of the villas, including up to 2 adults on any sleeper sofa. Additionally, we will continue to provide cribs upon request when available.

Please refer to your reservation confirmation for the maximum occupancy of the villa you’ve selected for your upcoming stay. We look forward to welcoming you upon arrival for a fun, relaxing vacation in Orlando.

Sincerely,




GLEN VLASIC
General Manager, Sheraton Vistana Resort

I guess this may end up being system wide...I feel bad for all the drywallers and painters......no more business from Vistana...


----------



## lynnetoland (Nov 21, 2017)

We bought our Premium One Bedroom unit at Harborside in 2010 as a family of five. Full price. We went to the presentation, all five of us and were recommended to buy this size unit. Our contract states Five persons occupancy (not 4) . We have used it with a rollaway with 5 people without issue the past 6 years.  I can't help but feeling duped.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2017)

Vistana has violated terms before (implementing a guest confirmation fee for home resort reservations.)  When Tuggers brought this to Vistana's attention, they had to back down.

Everyone who has a contract or other documentation showing that the premier 1bdm. sleeps 5, should scan it and send it to:
*
Suzanne Clark, Vice President Owner Services at Vistana Signature Experiences:

Linked: https://www.linkedin.com/in/suzanne-clark-7786852/

Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/suzanne.clark.357

Vistana Email:  suzanne.clark@vistana.com*


----------



## komosatp (Nov 21, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Everyone who has a contract or other documentation showing that the premier 1bdm. sleeps 5, should scan it and send it to:
> *
> Suzanne Clark, Vice President Owner Services at Vistana Signature Experiences:
> 
> ...


I own the smaller 1 BR, but I found the document (I've redacted my information) below in my purchase documents. I hope somebody who bought a premium 1 BR can find this, and it says maximum occupancy of 5.


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 21, 2017)

I own in phase one and the one bedroom premium is so much larger than in phase two--we have gotten a rollaway every year since we bought in 2001--it fits perfectly in the bedroom on the outside wall--it blocks the exit door from the master but seriously who even needs that door. This is really outrageous and what is going to happen is that owners are going to start bringing aero beds--the sleep sofas are so awful that even for one person they suck. as to the wrist bands if you aren't going to use aquaventure all at once all you need to do is show your room key to get to the Atlantis property--
We own at Marriott and they have great sofa beds with foam type mattresses. They are worried about the walls but not exterior the doors that allow air to get in and or out--wasting serious amounts of CAC. And what other resort charges for internet? We need to use this group and raise hell! I love it there and it is an easy trip for me with direct flights to BWI but at some point we need to all say we have had enough.


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 21, 2017)

I own in phase one and the one bedroom premium is so much larger than in phase two--we have gotten a rollaway every year since we bought in 2001--it fits perfectly in the bedroom on the outside wall--it blocks the exit door from the master but seriously who even needs that door. This is really outrageous and what is going to happen is that owners are going to start bringing aero beds--the sleep sofas are so awful that even for one person they suck. as to the wrist bands if you aren't going to use aquaventure all at once all you need to do is show your room key to get to the Atlantis property--
We own at Marriott and they have great sofa beds with foam type mattresses. They are worried about the walls but not exterior the doors that allow air to get in and or out--wasting serious amounts of CAC. And what other resort charges for internet? We need to use this group and raise hell! I love it there and it is an easy trip for me with direct flights to BWI but at some point we need to all say we have had enough.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 27, 2017)

I just got a response from Vistana (below) regarding discontinuing the availability of rollaway beds in the larger 1BR's at Harborside, which effectively decreases occupancy limits from 5 to 4 (and the value of our units). It looks like a new trend for Vistana management to limit all 1BR's to 4 guests. (I'm expecting to hear that they'll be doing this to our WKORV and WKORVN weeks soon.) I am going to keep questioning this with our HOA, and I hope others will write letters, too. A family of five will no longer be able to stay in anything less than a 2BR - a much more expensive proposition than what we signed on for.

_Thank you for contacting Owner Services for Vistana™ Signature Experiences (Vistana) regarding your concerns about the changes in policy for use of a rollaway bed at your Home Resort. 

Please be aware, along with your Home Resort, many of the resorts in the Vistana Signature Network™ (VSN) collection have discontinued the use of roll away beds in any villa type or phase. For reference, the Board of Directors for the different Associations made the decision to no longer offer this service. 

When planning your vacation, we encourage you to visit the villa layout offered for each resort, as this can provide a general idea of the floor plan provided for each villa type offered at your Home Resort, as well as other resorts within the VSN collection. Each villa is equipped with a sleeper sofa that may be utilized by guests, offering sleep accommodations for the maximum number of guests allowed for each villa type. The maximum occupancy is calculated based on sleep accommodations, which includes one guest per twin-sized bed and two guests per queen-sized and king-sized beds and the sleeper sofa. For private sleep accommodations per guest, you may prefer to confirm a larger villa type or an additional villa. 

To view the villa layouts offered at Harborside Resort at Atlantis, please visit https://www.vistana.com/destinations/harborside-resort-at-atlantis/villas. A floor plan is provided for general reference of each villa type offered at this resort. 

Should you have additional concerns, please feel free to contact your resort's homeowners association board at: 

Harborside Resort II Vacation Ownership Association 
c/o Vistana Management, Inc. 
P.O. Box 105488 
Atlanta, GA 30348-5488 
Fax: 407 418 7771 
harborside2@myassociationdirect.com 

I hope this information is helpful. Thank you again for taking the time to submit your feedback, and allowing me the opportunity to respond._​


----------



## Denise P (Nov 28, 2017)

The same thing appears in the SVV Spring/Summer newsletter.


----------



## komosatp (Nov 28, 2017)

PamMo said:


> what we signed on for.





DeniseM said:


> Vistana has violated terms before (implementing a guest confirmation fee for home resort reservations.)  When Tuggers brought this to Vistana's attention, they had to back down.


Two things:

1. Vistana/Interval will not do anything out of good will. Any reversal will require *documentation* and/or litigation. I posted a scan of a page from my purchase documents, and it has a line item for maximum occupancy of the unit. Can anyone who owns a premium one bedroom (or a two bedroom lockoff) find this document and tell us what it says for you?

2. Fight one battle at a time and just worry about the occupancy at this point. I agree that the roll away 'damage' sounds contrived, but that's not something people can disprove individually. You can prove, on an individual basis, that your unit was sold to you with the promise of 5 people in a unit (if that's what the documents actually said).


----------



## clsmit (Nov 28, 2017)

My WLR 2BR LO shows occupancy of 8.


----------



## Dargan1275 (Jan 1, 2018)

komosatp said:


> View attachment 5061 I always thought the premiums had a 5 person capacity. Just found this in the ownership documents:


Interesting, we are going to Harborside on Feb 2nd and I just got an email asking to fill out Diamond Lane check in form.  On the form there is a section for requests and listed are rollaways, cribs or high chairs.  There is a disclaimer that rollaways are only allowed in 1 bedroom premium and 2 bedroom lock off units.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 2, 2018)

Kierland Villas has rollaways.  I wonder if that will change.  Looks like Harborside will allow 9 or 5 if the fifth is an infant.  Do you suppose SVV is loosely suggesting that you can rent rollaways also?  If I needed a rollaway, I'd be packing an air mattress.  I think they would have a major fight if they tried to reduce the number of Atlantis passes.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 5, 2018)

I have booked a large 1 bedroom for August and was planning to invite friend and her kid to come along.  So there will be 2 adults and 3 kids, none of them are infants. Can anyone who have been to harborside since January 1 confirm whether we can still get 5 wrist bands?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2018)

Per written memo from reservations, you will only get 4 armbands.  How old is the youngest child?


----------



## lily28 (Jan 6, 2018)

Kids are 13,13 and 10. Then we are out of luck


----------



## cparker (Jan 7, 2018)

lily28 said:


> I have booked a large 1 bedroom for August and was planning to invite friend and her kid to come along.  So there will be 2 adults and 3 kids, none of them are infants. Can anyone who have been to harborside since January 1 confirm whether we can still get 5 wrist bands?



Just back from Harborside today. 

I’m an owner. 

I can confirm we own and had a 1BR Premium for our 7 day stay. 

There were 5 of us in the room. (2 adults, 3 kids)

We were able to get a roll-away. 

Attended ‘owners update’ aka sales meeting. We were told - rooms are still for 5 - bring a blow up bed. 

Confirmed that 5 bands for Atlantis continue to be available and used by the 5 of us last week. 

PM me for more details or questions.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2018)

This is good news, but I find it really irritating that Owner Services, and the resort itself, are presenting policies to owners that ae complete opposites.


----------



## DanCali (Jan 9, 2018)

cparker said:


> Just back from Harborside today.
> 
> I’m an owner.
> 
> ...




It sounds like you checked in before January 1 though?


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 10, 2018)

I was told at update 5 is ok for premium unit but bring a blow up bed
5 wristbands
Was also told I can’t be guaranteed my corner deluxe fixed week 52 as they may need to give to a smoker since rooms are non smoking —- mmm how about walking out entrance door and give me what I paid for?
Seriously????


----------



## Stingrae (Jan 24, 2018)

Has any owners of a 1BR Premium been to Harborside since they implemented their new policy allowing only four per unit and only four bands? This is very upsetting and stating that the walls were getting damaged from the rollaway beds is absurd. When we purchased our unit in 2006 we were told by Starwood representatives that five people was always allowed in the Premium 1 BR. and four for the Deluxe. 
Having the extra bed was a major swinging point for us. We now have five in our family and won't be able to use our timeshare unless if we upgrade to a larger unit.


----------



## BCIRIS (Jun 25, 2018)

Has anyone had any experiences with this yet in 2018?  I have 3 kids.  If we stay in a 1 bedroom premium and I just bring an air mattress will I be able to get a wristband for the third child still?


----------



## stein97 (Jun 25, 2018)

I was there in March, stayed in 1 bd, when it came to wrist bands they were pretty strict on how many bands we were requesting. We had issues at check in originally, family of 4 was listed as 2 so they had to call down to the front desk, took about 20 minutes to resolve.  The lady I was dealing with was not budging on just giving us the bands. We were not owners so I didn't push to hard, but our friends who were with us and are owners and also had their reservation screwed up got hostile demanding they resolve the issue quickly.

Some people on the board have indicated they were able to get the 5th band. I know I would not risk it, but that's my opinion.

stein97


----------



## komosatp (Jun 26, 2018)

stein97 said:


> I was there in March, stayed in 1 bd


A 1 br premium or 1 br deluxe? Deluxes have always been a maximum of 4.

And the towel huts are the wrong place to resolve occupancy issues. Those workers are closely monitored as to how many wrist bands they produce, as those bands are worth more than $100 per day.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 26, 2018)

My understanding is that for 2018 (at least through the summer when I had my reservation which were made 12 months prior), 5 could stay in a 1 BR premium when using existing bedding or a pad/mattress they brought with them.  The could be listed and could get 5 bracelets.  I doubt this will be the case going forward.  If the were taking away the rollaways they should have included a single murphy bed or a fold out chair/cot as part of the refurb for the premium units.  The 1 BR premium is only about 100 sq ft smaller than the non lock off 2 br that sleeps 6 so there certainly is enough room for both a permanent extra bed in the living room.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 26, 2018)

I don’t recall seeing anything like this at WKV, which also has occupancy of 5 in the Premium 1BR. If they don’t provide a cot upon request they should provide something. Even an air mattress could work. It shouldn’t be up to the owner to bring something to sleep on. The resort should provide it.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 27, 2018)

Atlantis Family Fun still lists the 1br premium as 5 occupancy but have removed the rollaway amenity.  

FWIW, they are a big operation, and I'd think they would have changed this by now if it were the hard and fast rule that 5 wristbands would no longer be given for the 1br premium.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Jun 29, 2018)

sjsharkie said:


> Atlantis Family Fun still lists the 1br premium as 5 occupancy but have removed the rollaway amenity.
> 
> FWIW, they are a big operation, and I'd think they would have changed this by now if it were the hard and fast rule that 5 wristbands would no longer be given for the 1br premium.
> 
> ...



I certainly would not want to take the risk of assuming a non-Vistana website is correct. That reliance could cause havoc with a vacation once onsite.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 29, 2018)

controller1 said:


> I certainly would not want to take the risk of assuming a non-Vistana website is correct. That reliance could cause havoc with a vacation once onsite.


I understand which is why I stated "for what it's worth".  However, these guys rent in large volume and you could argue that it is more reliable than a few individuals posting their experience on here.

Again, just trying to provide info to folks who are in this dilemma. What they choose to do is up to them.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Jun 29, 2018)

It's interesting that Family Fun at Atlantis has occupancy listed at 5 for the Premium 1BR and 9 for the 2BR Lockoff through next year. Like Ryan noted, they are probably the largest commercial renter of Harborside units out there.


----------

